

Getting Things Done: Startup Tips - ldn_tech_exec1
http://zvin.is/get-things-done-startup-tips/?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email

======
tipo3s
Has anyone used OmniFocus 2 yet? I want to get my hands on it.

